# Newbie Advice



## Space_Cowboy (13/10/13)

Wasup vapers 

Currently I've got an eGo BBC unit with a 650mAh battery. My plan is to use my current hardware for a while, try out flavours and mix them to find flavours I like and then also upgrade my unit / get a totally new setup. 

I'm pretty new to vaping so I'm hoping the experienced vapers will share knowledge:

1. With my current clearomizer I have load the juice from the bottom. I'd prefer to load the juice from the top but I figure it's better if the coil is at the bottom. Opinions? 

2. If I upgrade the battery and clearomizer separately, is it better to upgrade the battery or the clearomizer first? 

3. What brands of e-juice are good / better? I've only used Liqua and Digital Juice. 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

I also prefer loading from the top, not sure if its better but it sure is easier - try a ce5 clearomizer if I remember correctly my one was loaded from the top - not sure of the other high end ones though I only have really tried my pro tank mini which is done from the bottom.

I would say the battery first and then get an atomiser that works really well with the battery you select.

Liqua is great. Totally wicked also has some pretty neat flavours, their cherry menthol is to die for. And then I have been vaping with top q flavours for a while now, they are 12mg only but I feel they a lot better than the higher nicotine ones for me personally - you get more of a flavour hit the less nicotine there is

Sent from my ZP950+ using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/10/13)

Agree, it's definitely easier loading from the top. I checked out the ce5 and it looks cool,` on top of the fact that it loads from the top. How do units that have the coil at the top compare to units that have the coil at the bottom? I would assume the bottom coil would be better in the sense that gravity's going to pull the juice to bottom towards the coil, whereas with the coil being at the top would you need to turn the unit upside down occasionally to get juice to the coil?

I was also thinking battery first. I figured at the very least I'd get more vape time. For a newbie such as myself, is it worth going for a VV battery as an upgrade? Or is it not really worth it unless you really understand what playing around with the voltage will do for the vaping experience...

When I need to restock on juice again I'll definitely check out the brands you mentioned. Thanks alot for the info


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Yeah the CE5 will work good. It is a top load, but the coil also sits at the top. Personally I prefer this. It gives a nice and warm vape. Much warmer than the protanks. Only issue I have with them is my Cinnamon juices will not like the plastic. That and you may have to tilt it every now and again when the tank nears empty.

As for battery, I firmly believe vw is the way to go. It does not have to be as big as the majority out there. You can get some smaller ones as well. My wife has the iTaste VV, and I've got the SVD. Both are awesome!

The CE5 tanks are cheap. I think about R80 or something like that.
As for juice, +1 on Totally Wicked.
I enjoy Totally Wicked's Black Magic, and TobaniSeed every now and again.
Hangsen RY4 is quite good, but their cherry is not so hot.
Liqua was my staple for a long time, but I'm over that now. Tiramisu was my favorite, Coffee Next.
Vapour Mountain VM4 is what I've vaped for the past 1.5 months Daily. I had 4 x 30ml bottles, I have 1 left. That is some really good stuff. Think RY4, minus the tobacco edge. Just sweet caramel and vanilla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

To be honest I dont think I've tried any with a coil at the top - The CE5's have those little wicks at the bottom - that question is too technical for me im also quite a noob with that - I just know what I have tried and what my experience with them has been 

I think go for a VV battery - they are very simple to understand what you are doing and playing around to find whats right for youis simple - maybe start with a smaller VV - I have the itaste vv and that works fine for me - my partners first vv was the evic and thats also pretty simple.

No problem


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Yeah the CE5 will work good. It is a top load, but the coil also sits at the top. Personally I prefer this. It gives a nice and warm vape. Much warmer than the protanks. Only issue I have with them is my Cinnamon juices will not like the plastic. That and you may have to tilt it every now and again when the tank nears empty..



See im terrible  Didn't even know it was at the top and I use one  hahaha


----------



## VapeKing (14/10/13)

Space Cowboy where about's are you? If you in Johannesburg you can come round to our shop and try the CE5 clearomizer here before purchasing to see if it's for you. We also have good pricing on 1100mah batteries. We can do a bundle price if you would like to take both


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Yeah the CE5 will work good. It is a top load, but the coil also sits at the top. Personally I prefer this. It gives a nice and warm vape. Much warmer than the protanks. Only issue I have with them is my Cinnamon juices will not like the plastic. That and you may have to tilt it every now and again when the tank nears empty.
> 
> As for battery, I firmly believe vw is the way to go. It does not have to be as big as the majority out there. You can get some smaller ones as well. My wife has the iTaste VV, and I've got the SVD. Both are awesome!
> 
> ...



Sounds like those cinnamon juices are a tad hectic...

I think I'm definitely going to look into a VV battery for my upgrade. Might as well get something decent when I do the upgrade I figure.

I'll definitely look into those flavour suggestions as well, thanks.



Stroodlepuff said:


> To be honest I dont think I've tried any with a coil at the top - The CE5's have those little wicks at the bottom - that question is too technical for me im also quite a noob with that - I just know what I have tried and what my experience with them has been
> 
> I think go for a VV battery - they are very simple to understand what you are doing and playing around to find whats right for youis simple - maybe start with a smaller VV - I have the itaste vv and that works fine for me - my partners first vv was the evic and thats also pretty simple.
> 
> No problem



Don't worry, I don't think there's anyone on this forum more technically challenged than I am haha. I'll look into VV batteries as well thanks.



VapeKing said:


> Space Cowboy where about's are you? If you in Johannesburg you can come round to our shop and try the CE5 clearomizer here before purchasing to see if it's for you. We also have good pricing on 1100mah batteries. We can do a bundle price if you would like to take both



I'm in the Eastern Cape VapeKing. As much as I'd love to, it's tad far at the moment to take a weekend drive  Thanks for the offer  I'll definitely keep you in mind when I'm ready to upgrade. At the moment I'm more in "fact finding mode".


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/10/13)

Anyone have experience with / opinions on the Maxi Clearomizer? Same basic structure as the CE5 (in my non-technical opinion)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

That looks nifty. And it uses the same coil (If i look correctly), so finding replacements should be easy.
Where did you find this?
Looks like a delrin driptip?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/10/13)

It does look pretty nice. A buddy of mine's got one and just based on feel it seems like it's a solid build as well.

I heard from a not-so-credible source that the clearomizer that comes with a Twisp is actually a rebranded Maxi clearomizer.

The pic itself i got from Google images haha. No clue about which drip tip it is.

Does the length of the wick in the coil influence anything?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Twisp is a joke - all their products are just rebranded products which they sell at a rip off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Twisp is a joke - all their products are just rebranded products which they sell at a rip off!


I had one of the very first twisps in SA. I think it was in '06. That twisp was the reason I laughed at ecigs and called it a gimmick fad that will go away. It was horrible! Used it for 2 or 3 days, then dropped it in the bin with still a couple of unopened carts.

Here is the funny thing... In the beginning they dropped the kind of money that most suppliers can only dream of in starting out. I had a friend with some inside info. So this is hearsay, but it was somewhere in the region of 1 million bucks. Advertising, stock, supplychain... some very big deals went on there. And all they got out of that (from my perspective) was to make a whole bunch of people sceptical about ecigs. I paid just over R700 for that thing.
For R700 now, you can set your self up with a very nice kit, that will actually work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I had one of the very first twisps in SA. I think it was in '06. That twisp was the reason I laughed at ecigs and called it a gimmick fad that will go away. It was horrible! Used it for 2 or 3 days, then dropped it in the bin with still a couple of unopened carts.
> 
> Here is the funny thing... In the beginning they dropped the kind of money that most suppliers can only dream of in starting out. I had a friend with some inside info. So this is hearsay, but it was somewhere in the region of 1 million bucks. Advertising, stock, supplychain... some very big deals went on there. And all they got out of that (from my perspective) was to make a whole bunch of people sceptical about ecigs. I paid just over R700 for that thing.
> For R700 now, you can set your self up with a very nice kit, that will actually work!




and they're charging nearly R1000 for the same thing now - for that price you get a decent VV nowdays - Twisp really is a joke in my opinion


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/10/13)

Never owned a Twisp myself but I've had one in my hand and had a couple of puffs and I also don't think it justifies the hefty price tag

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Never owned a Twisp myself but I've had one in my hand and had a couple of puffs and I also don't think it justifies the hefty price tag
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Yeah I have also tried one - I tried my ex-bosses and it honestly was not the best experience. Also think they are tarnishing the E-cig name  thats why us vapers have to just keep showing people what the real deal is


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah I have also tried one - I tried my ex-bosses and it honestly was not the best experience. Also think they are tarnishing the E-cig name  thats why us vapers have to just keep showing people what the real deal is


Unless that other article is true. Then we will need to prove beyond doubt these things should not be regulated.
BUT:
There is that new study... Open for peer reviewed study. THis is what we need. An open stydy where all parties can contribute. Even the FDA can try and disprooe facts in this study seeing it is open for peer review.

http://blog.casaa.org/2013/08/new-study-confirms-that-chemicals-in.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/10/13)

Slightly off topic but here's a pic of my unit






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fog-e (21/10/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Anyone have experience with / opinions on the Maxi Clearomizer? Same basic structure as the CE5 (in my non-technical opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre (22/10/13)

Hi Space_Cowboy. Before I moved to a Reo, my absolute favourite was a Vision Spinner 1300 mAh (VV) with a Mini Protank. I see Skyblue Vaping has a Ego VV3 with variable voltage and variable wattage at 1300 mAh coming soon. And it can measure resistance. That could be a good upgrade. I prefer bottom coils, but you could look at a Vivi Nova Mini, which is top coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/10/13)

Hey Andre

Thanks a lot for the info. I'll definitely keep an eye out for the eGo-V V3. Didn't even know it existed haha.

I looked at the iTaste. Seems cool for a beginner like me. Only thing that worried me is that I'm quite a heavy vaper and the 800mAh battery made me wish the battery had more capacity.

Thanks again for all the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (22/10/13)

I started off with a Twisp. What a waste. Twisp is still stuck on the 1'st generation stuff and seems to not upgrading their cigs to the 3'rd generation as we are.
I must say that they have improved the flavour and TH somewhat but I personally think it is for Starters and not for seasoned vapors. Like in sucking a pen compaired to a bicycle pump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/10/13)

And don't forget. A small tank stays full all the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> And don't forget. A small tank stays full all the time.
> View attachment 75


 
In other words, get a dripping cart!


----------

